
Russian Android Trojan Acecard Compromises Online Banking - yomly
http://www.blog.cloud-optimizer.com/2016/02/24/russian-android-trojan-acekard-compromises-online-banking/
======
yomly
I'm not especially great with security, but if this is true it sounds pretty
serious. Surprised a spot check in HN Search didn't come up with anything
related..?

